# Disable Jumbo



## pajaro (Feb 2, 2020)

Hi,

Since I updated to 12.1 I am experiencing problems that cause the network to malfunction randomly.

That's why I want to try to disable jumbo frames, but I can't find anywhere how to do it. How are they deactivated?

Thanks


----------



## George (Feb 2, 2020)

Just tell your network card your preferred maximum packet size. `ifconfig mydevice mtu 1500`

1500 is ethernet standard. For jumbo frames, use mtu 9000.


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 2, 2020)

You can also set arguments from /etc/rc.conf. Then `service netif restart`
ifconfig_xxx0="inet 192.168.100.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 mtu 1500"

Another way.

ifconfig_xxx0="inet 192.168.100.1 netmask 255.255.255.0"
create_args_xxx0="mtu 1500"

I am using xxx0 as an example. Add your interface for usage.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 3, 2020)

pajaro said:


> That's why I want to try to disable jumbo frames, but I can't find anywhere how to do it.


It's off by default and has to be explicitly enabled (by setting an MTU > 1500).


----------

